# South Shore Members: (Re: ObamaCare) Sign up to visit Rep. Delahunt



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Apparently Rep. Delahunt is too chicken to hold at town hall meeting, but you can sign up to tell him what you think about Obamacare:


> Organizing for America: All throughout August, our members of Congress are back in town. Insurance companies and partisan attack groups are stirring up fear with false rumors about the President's plan, and it's extremely important that folks like you speak up now. So we've cooked up an easy, powerful way for you to make a big impression: Office Visits for Health Reform. All this week, OFA members like you will be stopping by local congressional offices to show our support for insurance reform. You can have a quick conversation with the local staff, tell your personal story, or even just drop off a customized flyer and say that reform matters to you. We'll provide everything you need: the address, phone number, and open hours for the office, information about how the health care crisis affects your state for you to drop off (with the option of adding your personal story), and a step-by-step guide for your visit. According to our records, you live near Rep. Bill Delahunt's office in Quincy, MA. Sign up now to visit Rep. Bill Delahunt's office in Quincy this week. (Not your representative, or think there might be another office that's easier for you to get to? Click here to find a different office.) As you've probably seen in the news, special interest attack groups are stirring up partisan mobs with lies about health reform, and it's getting ugly. Across the country, members of Congress who support reform are being shouted down, physically assaulted, hung in effigy, and receiving death threats. We can't let extremists hijack this debate, or confuse Congress about where the people stand. Office Visits for Health Reform are our chance to show that the vast majority of American voters know that the cost of inaction is too high to bear, and strongly support passing health reform in 2009. Don't worry if you've never done anything like this before. The congressional staff is there to listen, and your opinion as a constituent matters a lot. And if you bring a friend, you'll have more fun and make an even greater impact. Click below to sign up for an Office Visit for Health Reform: Organizing for America | BarackObama.com | Schedule an Office Visit for Health Reform Wherever you live, these visits matter: Many representatives are pushing hard toward reform, and they are taking a lot of heat from special interests. They deserve our thanks and need our support to continue the fight. But those who are still putting insurance companies and partisan point-scoring ahead of their constituents must know that voters are watching -- and that we expect better. Earlier this week, the President wrote that "this is the moment our movement was built for" and asked us all to commit to join at least one event this month. This is the way to answer that call, and rise to the challenge of this moment together. Thank you for going the extra mile when it matters the most, Mitch Mitch Stewart Director Organizing for America


 You actually cannot sign up - all the days and times are shown as "call ahead." But they will send you a kit so you can be sure to tell Bill how much you'd like them to eff up the world's best health care system.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Another Marxist Obama sycophant just like Jeanne Shaheen & Carol Shea-Porter.
Our wonderful NH delegation is hiding behind conference calls and form e-mails too.

Cowardly, anti-American rotten bums.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Complete waste of time, although it may make you feel better.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

The "kit" I got says there are now 710,000 people without health care in Massachusetts. I guess the universal Massachusetts plans is "workin"g as I think the figure used to be a lot lower. I realize a visit will be worthless. I am really thinking of making a big sign that says "Where's Bill Hiding?" and standing outside his office? Something like this would work in a red state, but here no one cares.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

No question about it Bruce, but what it says to me is "I'm not accountable to you".

Whether or not it would make a difference isn't always the point.
We're not naive, we all know the Massachusetts congressional delegation along with our junior reps. up here will overwhelmingly support the fraud-in-chief.
But for something as momentous as this bill is, a bill that has millions of people across the country deeply troubled & mobilized, I think we're entitled to a face-to-face with the lawmakers.
The reason they wont is because they know the layabouts & have-nots won't show, only those of us with something to lose will. In other words; the opposition.
Which is why they are cowards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> No question about it Bruce, but what it says to me is "I'm not accountable to you".


He's not Koz.....the people of this district would vote for Charles Manson if he ran as an incumbent Democrat.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> He's not Koz.....the people of this district would vote for Charles Manson if he ran as an incumbent Democrat.


Yup. And I pray to God it's only an aberration up here.
10' & 12' will tell all and whether or not I'm still here in 13'.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Guess the senior citizens are going ape shit and ripping up their AARP cards. Wonder if Odrama plans to put his live in mother in law on the plan?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh boy, you know what means don't you Griff?
Another bailout, this time for AARP....


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

So I called his office to arrange a date and time for a visit. The email i got was done by Obama, not Delahunt's office so they did not yet have anything set up, but they must be getting calls as they knew exactly what I was calling about and wanted to know if I wanted to arrange a meeting for a large group. Anyway, apparently he is thinking about a public meeting and will publish details of it on his website and in the newspapers. They also took my info and said they would let me know and if they do I will pass it on. Anyway, the Obama Care folks are organizing their troops. We need to do the same.


> Freedom is never more than one generation away from extinction. We didn't pass it to our children in the bloodstream. It must be fought for, protected, and handed on for them to do the same, or one day we will spend our sunset years telling our children and our children's children what it was once like in the United States where men were free.





> You and I have a rendezvous with destiny. We will preserve for our children this, the last best hope of man on earth, or we will sentence them to take the first step into a thousand years of darkness. If we fail, at least let our children and our children's children say of us we justified our brief moment here. We did all that could be done.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> He's not Koz.....the people of this district would vote for Charles Manson if he ran as an incumbent Democrat.


 On a side note, it doesn't help that our 10th district is gerrymandered all to hell. At least we elected a Republican or two to Beacon Hill down here by the Canal.

There's no reason why the Cape and Islands should be in the same District as Quincy.


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

I would love a chance to hear Delahunt try to explain himself. There's a reason he stays out of the limelight: he's a piss-poor public speaker, according to what I have heard.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nothing on his website today about a public meeting.

It's actually interesting that under the "Legislation" sidebar link, that health care is not even listed.

He will probably have the meeting during a weekday during work hours so as to maximize participation by people without a job. I'll have to think whether it's worth it to burn a vacation day to just show the flag.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

He will probably have the meeting during a weekday during work hours so as to maximize participation by people without a job. I'll have to think whether it's worth it to burn a vacation day to just show the flag.[/quote]

I work 4-12. I really only have three questions I want answered: 1) Have YOU Mr. Elected official read the entire bill? 2) Would you support a bill that gives tax payer funded health care to illegals? 3)If a public option is forced on the American public would you be willing to put yourself, your wife and your daughters into the plan ? While there are hundreds of other issues with Odrama-care these are the three I would like to see answered!


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Those are three great questions.

I have one more. Isn't there a simpler, less costly, and less disruptive (to our current world's best system and the 90% of American that have have health insurance and of thos the 85% that are happy with it) - such as just extending the eligibility period for COBRA benefits for those who lost their jobs because of Bwarney and Dodo's colossal screw up with the CRA and Fannie/Freddie, and/or temporarily expanding medicare eligibility for worthy, legal uninsured (or just buying them a health insurance policy)? There are only about $10 million American citizens who cannot afford or get health insurance. There is no need to ruin the world's best health care system for 300 million Americans to take care of them.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Kem25 said:


> 3.) If a public option is forced on the American public would you be willing to put yourself, your wife and your daughters into the plan?


Kem, those are 3 great questions, but I would be happy if they would just simply answer #3.
Give me an honest answer as to why we should allow ourselves to be force fed this dreck, but meanwhile you and your kids are on the Congressional plan.

And while you're at it you elitist gasbag, maybe you could also answer why we're forced to pay into the catastrophe known as Social Security,
but again, you have a completely different retirement plan.

I'll wager a years pay that if you and your 534 co-conspirators were in the same sinking boat as the proletariat,
most, if not all of those leaks would be fixed, and pretty damn quickly too.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

Just a short note to thank you for your e-mail. 

As your Congressman, I want you to know that I appreciate hearing from you. I hope that you will contact me regularly on issues that are of concern to you. 

You can also get in touch with me through my Washington, D.C. , Cape & Islands and South Shore offices. Contact information for each of my offices can be found on my website at http://www.house.gov/delahunt. This website also provides regular updates on our work in Washington and in the district. If you've not done so already, I encourage you to sign up to receive my periodic electronic newsletter, "What's Coming Up." Please click here to register for our mailing list. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to contact me. I look forward to hearing from you again. 

 
Sincerely,










Didnt take long for this response....although he didnt answer any of my questions I feel good knowing I got the run around!


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think they do track emails, so they help. i think they pay more attention to snail mail. The problem is that if you send it to Washington it gets delayed because they want to check that the baby powder you enclosed is actually for Bill's butt rather than anthrax.

So it is better to send letters to the local district offices as I do not think they go through the same security process:

Cape and Islands Office
Congressman Bill Delahunt
146 Main Street
Hyannis, MA 02601
508-771-0666
Toll-Free: (800) 870-2626
Fax: 508-790-1959

South Shore Office
Congressman Bill Delahunt
1250 Hancock Street, Suite 802-N
Quincy, MA 02169
(617)-770-3700
Toll-Free: (800) 794-9911
Fax: (617) 770-2984


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

That map is incredible! Delahunt's district really has been gerrymandered like crazy. The third district is pretty bad too.

It just shows that none of these characters give two shits about representing people. They want power. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's an update from the Patriot Ledger on town hall meeting plans for Delahunt (none yet), Lynch (8/27) and Bwarney (too chicken):

Lynch, Delahunt plan health care forums - Quincy, MA - The Patriot Ledger



> BOSTON -
> 
> Two local congressmen are planning public forums this summer to discuss national health care reform.
> 
> ...


----------

